# Wal-Mart Site's 125 Illegal Immigrants Will Be Deported



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*SCRANTON, Pa. -- *Federal authorities say 125 illegal immigrants arrested at a Wal-Mart construction site in eastern Pennsylvania will all be deported.

Search warrants were executed Thursday at six companies on the job site outside Pottsville, about 80 miles northwest of Philadelphia.

The illegal workers were from Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras and Mexico. Officials said some of them used fake documents to obtain employment.

Federal officials say the arrests should serve as a warning to employers. Any who knowingly hire illegal aliens or workers with false documents face administrative and criminal charges.

_Copyright 2005 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think some of my local Dunkin Donuts might be next on that ICE hit list.


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> I think some of my local Dunkin Donuts might be next on that ICE hit list.


Your's and every other one in the state!


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

NorwichAlum said:


> Your's and every other one in the state!


HONEY DEW get the HONEY DEWS. Brazil will be full again.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Any word about whether or not Wal-Fart will be fined for this? This isn't the first time it's contrators/subcontractors were found to be mostly illegals... remember the cleaning crew? ](*,)


----------

